# Vortex Diamondback 10x28 Compact Bino Review



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After Christmas, I had several gifts that I just didn't need and returned them to Walmart. I normally don't shop at Walmart because they don't carry the kind of stuff that I want for camping, hunting, moto sports, fishing, etc. And I had no idea what to do with the store credit I had, but my wife said that their website had all sorts of random crap on it and to take a look at the stuff that I would normally want. Long story short, I discovered that I could buy Vortex products through Walmart's website and I decided to get a small pair of binos for my glove box because I am always pulling over to look at wildlife.

I had just enough credit to buy a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x28 compact binos for about $140.00. Honestly, I wasn't expecting much out of these things. I have some Viper HD binos that I am quite happy with, but I also spent $600 on those and knew exactly what I was buying&#8230; the Diamondbacks seemed like a gamble but I figured that it was worth a try.

Honestly, I am weirdly surprised by the clarity of these little binos. I sat down and watched the snow fall from my window and was able to watch snow flakes melt on fence posts and could even see how the flakes were shaped. At one point a Eurasian Collared Dove landed on the fence (they like to eat the grapes that didn't get picked) and I watched it through the binos. It was really cool to see the detail on his eye lids when he closed his eyes and to see the lines in his feathers.

Although these binos were on the relatively "cheap" side of things, I am pretty impressed with the clarity these little things provide for the price.

My 9 year-old thought they were pretty cool because she could comfortably look through them (she says my Vipers are too big for her hands) and now I am considering buying another pair for her to use when we go out together.

If you are looking for a fairly inexpensive pair of binos to keep in your truck, I would definitely recommend taking a look at these.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Vortex Diamond Backs 10x42. My shooting buddy has the HD's at over twice the price but I love mine for the $$$$$$.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Even the lower grade crossfire's are decent and a set of 10x50's are in about that same price range.


----------

